# Long term rental Playa Flamenca



## ilovespain (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi everyone, i'm looking for a long term let in Playa Flamenca, Costa Blanca, starting from the beginning of June for 3 months. I would like a 2/3 bed apartment in one of the Alameda Del Mar complex's if possible. I rented in Spain last year for 6 months and have an excellent reference. If anyone has an apartment available for rent in Playa Flamenca please reply or send me a PM, Thanx in advance.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You will get much more response on Torrevieja holiday rentals, villas, apartments, hotels and services 

Playa Flamenca is just bursting with empty property and you will have no difficulty at all finding something I am sure.


----------



## ilovespain (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi, thanx for the reply, i have left a post at that website too, but up to now no reply, thanx again.


----------

